# Cilantro Lime avocado soap?



## JimSteel (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay, I make an avocado soap that I enjoy quite a bit.  It has avocado flesh in the recipe and is made with avocado oil.

This soap is one of the unscented varieties we make, but I feel like I could bring it to the next level with some scent.

My inclination is cilatro lime, (guacamole anyone?) but we only use EO's in our soaps. 

I've found cilantro EO on some sites, but it is prohibitively expensive.  Something called coriander EO is also purported to smell like cilantro, but again... the price.  http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/coriander-essential-oil-india-p-226.html

 Is there any essential oil that smells similar to cilantro that isn't going to run me $100 for 100ml?

If not, any suggestions for something fresh that I could scent this soap with?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 25, 2015)

It's funny in this instance but many people think cilantro smells like either soap/household cleaners or stinkbugs. It's a genetic thing. I would use any clean, green scent (maybe pine?) with the lime.

Oh and if you ever find a deal on coriander EO, it does smell very similar. It's the same plant, cilantro is the young leaves, coriander is the seeds.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, since coriander and cilantro are the same plant....  that makes sense.  Coriander is the seeds and cilantro is the leaves.  And it is the bane of my existence - I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 25, 2015)

Jim, this is just a crazy off the top of the head thought, but I wonder if you could infuse cilantro leaves?  I would dry them in the microwave first and use a light oil which did not have much of it's own scent, ie; not olive.  Not sure how much of the smell would infuse, but maybe if you made a cilantro heavy one you would get some of it, the fresh leaves have such an assertive scent.  But have never used dried ones.

To me coriander seeds (and EO) does smell very different to fresh coriander, the EO smells more like the seeds to me.  I kind of like the EO in some soaps and use both coriander seeds and fresh coriander a lot in cooking Indian food.  K, I do put the fresh stuff on the side when I am having people over though, I know a number of people who have the same reaction to it that you do.


----------



## JimSteel (Mar 25, 2015)

not_ally, I thought the coriander stuff would smell more like coriander seed (orange fruit loops) and you seem to confirm this.

I'm wondering if I could infuse the avocado oil in the recipe with cilantro leaves, would that take the scent?  The problem  is that last frost date is still 6 weeks away and I'd rather use cilantro from my garden than buy a bunch.  Might be worth it to try though.

mx6, i feel like pine might be a bit too aggressive for what I am trying.  I only have fir right now and it's pretty bold.

Anyone else have some thoughts on a "fresh, soapy" smell?


----------



## not_ally (Mar 25, 2015)

Jim, you have me thinking of infusing cilantro now.  I think if you are going to use it w/avocado that is a good way to go, though.  Not sure where you live (don't want to lose the reply by trying to check) but cilantro is super cheap in the markets around here b/c so many people use so much of it.  Maybe just buy some to test and then if it works you can use your own?

I have a couple of coriander EOs, both smell more like the seeds than the leaves.  As you thought, there is a slight citrus-y middle note, the top note is spicy, though.  I usually add citrus and honey.


----------



## kumudini (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder if the avocado is detectable in anyway in your unscented soap? If yes then the cilantro lime combo might be awesome. If not, you could pick any green scents since you colored it part green. Mint, eucalyptus, cucumber, lime or lemongrass and possibly many others. I have only worked with few essential oils and no FOs, so not much help in picking scents but hope you see my point. Hopefully you will find something you end up  really liking.as far as cilantro goes, the BA carries it, still pricey but not 100$ for 100 ml pricey. You could probably check it out to see if they deliver to your place. It is listed as coriander EO.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 25, 2015)

W/r/t mixers on this: maybe Litsea/May chang.  I like the smell of this by itself (it has a lovely lemony smell but not the medicinal one that lemongrass eos sometimes have, Brambleberry has a good one), plus it is a good anchor.  You guys probably already know this stuff, but just wanted to get my litsea vote in.


----------



## JimSteel (Mar 25, 2015)

Vkumudini, the avocado is only detectable by sight.  It turns the soap ugly brown for a bit, then it fades to a lighter brownish colour, which I've mellowed with green.  I'll think I'll do some paper towel tests with lime and a few of my fresher scents.

not_ally, I held off getting Litsea because i already have lemongrass, orange 5x, lime, bergamot and grapefruit.... a few too many citrus smells.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Going through saponification and reaction with the lye, you might get a faint smell doing it with an infusion but more than likely it will fade.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 25, 2015)

Rats.  Interested in getting an fresh cilantro scent now, do you think there is any way to do it?  Maybe making a slurry and adding it to the oils?  I know it will turn brown, but am curious at this point.


----------



## JimSteel (Mar 26, 2015)

I've found this type of oil a few places, though this was the only site that described the aroma clearly.  They actually specify between cilantro leaf and coriander seed, so that's something.  Still, the price!

https://silkyscents.com/cilantro.htm

Yet they state this "*the difference is that the Coriander essential oil is made from          the leaf and the Cilantro essential oil is from the seed." *which can't be right....

I think fate is against us on this one not_ally.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 26, 2015)

You aren't going to get any scent through infusion. There's just not enough to survive the lye process. 

Mint, basil, rosemary, tea tree, eucalyptus or lemon grass would be nice.


----------



## TRBeck (Mar 26, 2015)

Liberty Natural has cilantro leaf EO from Oregon for a reasonable price.

I also think basil would play well with lime and with your green color.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I did a hunt on infusing and have pretty much given up being able to create a lye resistant scent, it looks like you really either have to use an EO or FO.  TRBeck, have you used the LN cilantro EO?  I have ordered a bunch of smaller tester oils from them in the past (to meet the minimum) and some have been great, some middling and some not so good.  I wish they had user reviews. 

Jim, you are probably right, ie; might be stuck with the expensive option on a fresh cilantro scent.  Which is pretty expensive if you are making soap for sale (I'm a hobbyist so a bit easier to tinker).  I thought the coriander oil was relatively expensive, the cilantro is just too expensive to make soap with, even smaller batches.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2015)

I know you mentioned only using eo, but I make an avocado soap that I use a little avocado fo fragrance with litsea or grapefruit. It is a soap I sell out of quickly. Not  knowing why you only want eo but fo's are really not bad.  Some people can only use for synthetic


----------



## not_ally (Mar 26, 2015)

Carolyn, I do use FO's, but have never found one which is close on coriander or cilantro.  Let alone cardamom, I have been looking for a good cardamom FO for a while and the well-rated ones all seem to have been discontinued or the makers have gone out of business.  And the EOs for all of the are so expensive.


----------



## TRBeck (Mar 26, 2015)

not_ally said:


> TRBeck, have you used the LN cilantro EO?  I have ordered a bunch of smaller tester oils from them in the past (to meet the minimum) and some have been great, some middling and some not so good.  I wish they had user reviews.



I have not used their coriander or cilantro, but in general, I like their EOs. They are the most consistent, reliable supplier I have used. Eden Botanicals is also really good, but considerably  more expensive (they do carry coriander oil at a bit cheaper rate than NDA, though - coriander at $19/oz. and cilantro is listed at $29/1 oz. but not in stock at present).


----------

